# Double You Tee Eff!



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

This is apparently the correct way to repair a Pin hole... The Super of the facility said the previous plumber said "this is good enough"

'nuff said!


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

OH and yes, that is a 6" fire main...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well atleast they used treated wood so it won't rot

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol I hate to say it I gotta do something similar in the building I'm working in, 6" main in a concrete crawl space. It's the old style threaded 6" pipe with a pin hole at the base of the main stack. Under the pin hole it runs 3' horizontal before making a 45 into the concrete. The building had already been condemned 4 times in the past. I might try that pipe wrap, but other wise it's a cut up 6" fernco, and wait for it to blow 

You can't see from the pic but that flange is threaded on. That's what I gotta patch.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

We're fortunate enough that we are installing a 6" back flow on the fire main and a 4" back flow on the premise so we'll be able to cut that section out pretty easily and replace it... Your situation makes me glad I'm not in Alberta now haha


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Well atleast they used treated wood so it won't rot
> 
> it takes a plumber to make a plumber


 I believe the ******* code states the piece of wood being used must be the same size as the pipe being repaired. So he should have used a 2x6. I would have used camo tape also, but I know all local codes are different. :thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I believe the ******* code states the piece of wood being used must be the same size as the pipe being repaired. So he should have used a 2x6. I would have used camo tape also, but I know all local codes are different. :thumbup:


I would use a 2x8 just for extra insurance and some bailing wire

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Would a boiler plug have not worked??? Im just sayin for a temp fix?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

We use to wrap wet muslin tightly around pin-hole leaks and wait a few days to see if it rusted itself shut.

Of course the leak in GreenGuys pict looks a little bigger than a pin-hole.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

My concern is if my pipe let's go it's a 25' swim to the exit same place the water will be going but there is also 80 years of steam piping, boiler piping, drain lines, plus a set of old oil lines that you have to crawl under and over to reach either the pipe or the exit door


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Patt, has that insulation been tested? It looks to be positive. Just wondering.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Patt, has that insulation been tested? It looks to be positive. Just wondering.


You're talking about being being tested for abestos right?

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> You're talking about being being tested for abestos right?
> 
> it takes a plumber to make a plumber


Yes, crooked letter crooked letter, humpback humpback I....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

There is no doubt in my mind that's asbestos. 

Looks like somebody cut it off with ye olde pocketknife....

I'll take fibre release for $2000 Alex.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that's asbestos.
> 
> Looks like somebody cut it off with ye olde pocketknife....
> 
> I'll take fibre release for $2000 Alex.


 
The friability is palpable....


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Its definetly Asbestos, we knew that before even going in, we had no part in removing what has been removed. I was only in there to take some photos and dimensions so we can submit a quote to install some back flow preventers. The black insulation is saturated wet from the leak. So I guess it really isnt all that dangerous! lol, but we have included in our quote to have the asbestos removed properly


----------

